# Nervous mum ...



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

We're taking Archie off for his first groom/trim at 10am today 

I have heard very good reports about the lady we're taking him too, and seen the results so it looks like she does a good job. When I spoke to her I got a really good feeling from her so I'm sure she will do a great job.

I will post some before and after pictures when we have picked him up


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Good luck, look forward to seeing pics. I gave Izzy a trim round her eyes yesterday so she could see where she's going! She doesn't need anything more yet, I'm still finding her coat manageable myself using a comb and my matt busting tool.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Good luck at the Groomers....looking forward to seeing some pics of the lovely Archie post groom....sounds like he will be ok...have seen some real shockers...


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

Good luck! It's So nerve wracking that first trim. Hopefully it will go well. peppers first few times went well, the groomer was lovely and Pepper really likes her, she gets so excited when she sees her coming. We did have to have her scalped at about 10months when her puppy fur got all matted with her adult fur but by this time we knew and trusted the groomer and knew it was in Peppers best interests. 
Hope you are ok mrs hippiechick and yup keep yourself busy while you're waiting


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Good luck! Max is booked in for his first trim next month.. although I emailed another place and they haven't replied  He needs doing soon, I can't see his eyes!!


----------



## mand123green (Dec 21, 2011)

Oh, we've got this to come.... good luck!

We discussed the other day, taking our new addition for an ear trim - yesterday Matt walked in with a handfull of dog hair  - he'd only gone and done it himself without telling me - not a bad job, but ask an expert and they'd probably frown, lol 

If anyone knows of a good groomer in the North Devon area, please let me know!! Although we want to let him grow lots before having a full clip!!!

Look forward to the pics


----------



## lovecockapoo (Nov 26, 2011)

Hope he had a nice time and looks lovely! xx Looking forward to seeing the pictures! xx


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

he's back!!! a little shorter than I would have liked, but he still looks gorgeous and every bit as lovely as normal 

Before with Jules showing off his furry trousers (or disco pants as we liked to call them ) and after looking all festive, good to see those cute button eyes again


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Ooooo, he looks really handsome! 

Turi x


----------



## Kitty4 (Nov 10, 2011)

Ohhhh hes got a gorgeous coat....


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Ooh I love it!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

He looks lovely! I love the longer look but it is so much easier in this weather when they are shorter.

I love the disco trousers!!!!!!


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

He looks just lovely


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

Ooo very smart Archie! It will be shaggier very soon but I think the cut is good for the coat. It looks thick and lovely. Handsome boy x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh wow, Archie is every bit as handsome as before


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

Fantastic! He still looks very cute, lovely colour


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Lovely Archie...he is such a handsome boy. x


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Fab cut- she has done a good job there


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Lookin good!!!


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

thank you everyone for all your lovely comments 

I think I prefer a longer coat and hope that Archie's will grow nicely now. His puppy fluff was getting mixed up with his adult fur so becoming quite ragged looking and tangled. His adult fur was quite nice and curly so fingers crossed it will grow back to that!

He is so soft and snuggle now, I just want to cuddle him all night


----------



## Freddies Mum (Nov 20, 2010)

He looks lovely. My personal preference is for the legs to be left a bit longer than the body, but he still looks fab! 

Note down everything you like and anything you'd like slightly different next time, and perhaps take the pic to the groomer to remind them.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Jo, that's great advice for the next visit. 

Archie looks as handsome as ever!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Sarette said:


> Good luck! Max is booked in for his first trim next month.. although I emailed another place and they haven't replied  He needs doing soon, I can't see his eyes!!


Sarah just comb it all forward and cut ,ive been doing Buddys since he was a bout 3 months old it seems to grow faster on his head then anywhere else!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Mrs Hippiechick said:


> he's back!!! a little shorter than I would have liked, but he still looks gorgeous and every bit as lovely as normal
> 
> Before with Jules showing off his furry trousers (or disco pants as we liked to call them ) and after looking all festive, good to see those cute button eyes again


I love his colouring he looks gorg before and after dx


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi - I was so pleased to see your pics and that Archie doesn't look like a different dog altogether, he looks great!
We are taking Billy for his first grooming in the next week as he is looking very shaggy - I must admit to feeling a bit nervous about it though.
H x


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

He looks fantastic and I know what you mean about his eyes, really funny in the before photo, they are just not there at all, bless him!


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks again everyone, some really good feedback - this forum is brilliant for picking up great tips from everyone!

I am tempted to try trimming around the eyese myself in future. Archie is a terrible fidget though, any tips on getting him to sit still long enough to get a pair of scissors near his eyes


----------

